# Best tasting aromatic?



## Sir Pipes Alot

Ive experimented with local tobacco shops and Boswell Christmas Cookie, Dutch Treat, and Northwoods. So far I havent been to impressed with the christmas cookie, almost no taste (at least for me). Dutch Treat was better but still didnt seem to live up the the hype everyone seems to rave about. And Northwoods was ok, my first english. Im not sure how I feel about the smokey flavor... Id like to find tobaccos that really taste good to me. What do you guys think? What is a good place to start? Im open to pretty much anything, but not too crazy about english so far, I would like more of a sweet flavor.


----------



## maboman

Honestly I have never found an aromatic that tasted like anything but hot air to me, so I won't even try.

I can suggest you try Blackpoint from GL Pease. It's an english and it has latakia in it but it is a damn fine sweet blend...I smoke it every night after work.

Other than that I would suggest a good Va/Per like Gl Pease Fillmore or maybe Haddos Delight. (even though it's not a true Va/per, but hell it's close )

enjoy!

Maboman


----------



## drastic_quench

Yeah, it seems too much of the enjoyment from aromatics is focused on the other end of the pipe - the room note.

Fillmore is a hell of Va/Per if that interests you, because if English isn't your thing, I'd think Va/Pers would be. It's got a full Virginian tobacco flavor with a nice cut of perique for spice and complexity. The result is a very creamy and peppery smoke. I haven't had Haddo's (Anyone reading this feel free to send me a sample THANKS), but everything I've read about it seems to say that's it's a real divisive blend - love it or hate it.


----------



## DSturg369

I'm not a big Aro smoker but a couple tobacs that I like and have great roomnotes are SG's Firedance Flake and House of Windsor's Bourbon Street. There are a few other Aros I like but I'm mostly a Burley and VA smoker.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> Id like to find tobaccos that really taste good to me. What do you guys think? What is a good place to start? Im open to pretty much anything, but not too crazy about english so far, I would like more of a sweet flavor.


Start here at the Newbie Sampler Trade for pipe tobac.


----------



## Vrbas

I would probably argue that BCA is the best tasting aromatic in my opinion. Either that or pretty much any of Boswell's aromatics, you can't go wrong with those at all (and at such a price!).


----------



## Dedalus

I don't get much taste from any heavy aromatics, but you might look into MacBaren's Navy flake, which has a rum casing, or maybe even SG Kendal Kream.


----------



## Professor Mike

I smoke a light aromatic blended for me at my local B&M. It has no name. It departs a ever so sightly sweet taste,with a pronounced nutty flavor and a subtle earthly undertone. I purchase it by the pound. Tonge bite that is usually associated with aromatics is almost totally non-existent.The nutty flavor is most pronounced when smoke is expelled through the nostrils. This blend is my everyday sometimes all day smoke.
I was at one time was a huge ButterNut Burlry fan,however it has fell to No#2 since I started smoking the blend.In 41 years of marriage this is the only tobacco that the wife:ballchain: has ever let me smoke in the house.

Kindest Reguards:wave:
Mike


----------



## Sir Pipes Alot

It doesnt have to be a aromatic at all by the way. I definitly want to try a Va/Per, those Gl Pease blends dont sound bad..Id like to try them.


----------



## uvacom

I just picked up a tin of Peterson Gold Blend from early '05 at my B&M. I liked it a lot. It's modestly well-regarded at tobaccoreviews.com , for whatever that - or my newb tastes - are worth.


----------



## DubintheDam

Peterson's Sunset Brezze


----------



## sounds7

Memphisto- No longer made
Pembroke from Esoterica tobacco

Those are probably about as close as I will get to aromatic blends


----------



## Mad Hatter

Have you tried MacBaren Vanilla Cream?


----------



## sounds7

I thought of one more.

Troost Slices is very good. 

The Dutch know their aromatics. I have also heard that Carole at Pipeworks and Wilke is somewhat a Guru when it comes to Aromatic tobacco.


----------



## rharris

Trout stream by pipesandcigars,Captain Cool by McCllellands,Berry Cobbler by Boswells and Plantas Danish Black Vanilla Flake are all favorites of mine.Dan tobacco also makes some great ones such as Da vinci,Devils Holliday and Milonga.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

IMHO, the very best aromatic available is C&D's Autumn Evening, followed closely by McClelland's Pal O' Mine and McClelland's Honeydew!


----------



## IrishCamel81

Relatively new to the ARO's but I found that Boswells Berry Cobbler carries a small flavor when smoked slowly. I could gather a small hint of chocolate covered raisin from GL Pease's Haddos Delight, but that is a VaPer.


----------



## uvacom

I haven't tried them, but Erinmore and grousemoor seem to be regarded as aromatics for people who don't like aromatics. Apparently part of the fun is figuring out exactly _what_ they smell/taste like.


----------



## Mister Moo

Sir Pipes Alot said:


> ... What do you guys think?


ainkiller: I think a good tasting aromatic does not exist unless you count rum-cased Navy Flake an aromatic.

Aromatics... :rip:


----------



## Mad Hatter

Mister Moo said:


> ainkiller: I think a good tasting aromatic does not exist unless you count rum-cased Navy Flake an aromatic.
> 
> Aromatics... :rip:


Back off Moo! Rum casings rule  Geez, did we ever establish exactly what makes an aromatic? :madgrin:


----------



## Mister Moo

Mad Hatter said:


> Back off Moo! Rum casings rule  Geez, did we ever establish exactly what makes an aromatic? :madgrin:


Back off? As if. Did Patton back off? Did Farragut back off? Did George Washington back off? Did Michigan State bac... Well, never mind about that.:boohoo: My poor Spartans. WTH. It's HOCKEY season! How bout them Red Wings?

No no no, I really like MacBarens Navy Flake but that hint of rum probably doesn't make any difference to me, as the smoker, except for the pleasing smell of scented tobacco in the tin. I barely notice any rum flavor in the smoking. I expect people in the room might smell the overtone of rum but I don't.

Yeah, so what IS an aromatic, anyhow? Anything that has been topped or cased? Anything Mrs. Moo say, "Hmmmm. That smells nice." Are stinky Lakeland blends aromatics? Sqaudron Leader is called an oriental but it tastes like an english blend; but since it totally smells like not-english/oriental Dial soap in the tin does that automatically make it aromatic? What if the soap smell is the natural residual aroma of the oriental stoving process as one BOTL has elsewhere suggested?

So, if MacBNF and SL are aromatics, they are the best tasting aromatics. (And Paladin Black Cherry is aromatic poison.)

Consider ASP: "*A lot of ASPers are starting to prefer the term "flavored" for the category of artisan (and generally natural) blends which contain a modicum of flavoring. This term is opposed to "goopy aromatics" or "cased aromatics" which refer to those blends with so much added flavoring as to overpower the natural tobacco flavor, and eliminate all hope of aging. As you can immediately tell, the term "aromatic" is - apart from its technical definition - often pejorative*." and read their varying definitions at -

*The Pipe Tobacco Aging, Storage and Cellaring FAQ: Tobacco Categorization*


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mister Moo said:


> ainkiller: I think a good tasting aromatic does not exist unless you count rum-cased Navy Flake an aromatic.
> 
> Aromatics... :rip:


Mr. Moo,

You must try some C&D Autumn Evening, or either one of the two McClelland Blends I mentioned above. I just finished of the last of the Pal O' Mine that I had, and I do not have either of the others on hand at this time or I'd send you a few samples.

For the most part, I agree with your thinking. IMHO about 98% of the so called aromatic tobaccos out there are simply *crap!* However, there is that 2% out there that are made from very high quality tobaccos and have been blended in a very harmonious way!


----------



## dmkerr

JohnnyFlake said:


> Mr. Moo,
> 
> You must try some C&D Autumn Evening, or either one of the two McClelland Blends I mentioned above. I just finished of the last of the Pal O' Mine that I had, and I do not have either of the others on hand at this time or I'd send you a few samples!


I haven't tried Pal O' Mine but I've smoked McClellands Tastemaster and Best of Show. I always have a small supply of their bulk #2050 Oriental Cavendish (a non-gooey black cavendish with a hint of oriental) and I'm convinced that McClellands is not only topnotch as a virginia/vaper blender, they are one of if not the best aromatic blender as well. I smoke aros maybe 2% of the time but with few exceptions, McC's are the finest I've smoked.


----------



## Mister Moo

JohnnyFlake said:


> Mr. Moo,
> 
> You must try some C&D Autumn Evening, or either one of the two McClelland Blends I mentioned above. I just finished of the last of the Pal O' Mine that I had, and I do not have either of the others on hand at this time or I'd send you a few samples.
> 
> For the most part, I agree with your thinking. IMHO about 98% of the so called aromatic tobaccos out there are simply *crap!* However, there is that 2% out there that are made from very high quality tobaccos and have been blended in a very harmonious way!


I keep reading about Autumn Evening but never got a round tuit. I've tried new Plumcake, aged ancient-ancient Plumcake, Momo... sure, it's OK but none of it ever moves me to want more. On you advice I'll make a move on Autum Evening. Win/win for you: if I hate it, you can have it and if I love it you're a genius.

You wanna be Mayor of Pipeville, John?


----------



## AcworthAl

sounds7 said:


> I thought of one more.
> 
> Troost Slices is very good.
> 
> The Dutch know their aromatics. I have also heard that Carole at Pipeworks and Wilke is somewhat a Guru when it comes to Aromatic tobacco.


Agree 100 percent. Great company. Great service and great tobaccos.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mister Moo said:


> I keep reading about Autumn Evening but never got a round tuit. I've tried new Plumcake, aged ancient-ancient Plumcake, Momo... sure, it's OK but none of it ever moves me to want more. On you advice I'll make a move on Autum Evening. Win/win for you: if I hate it, you can have it and if I love it you're a genius.
> 
> You wanna be Mayor of Pipeville, John?


Well then, I hope I end up being a genius. I never been one before!

What does being Mayor involve? I probably couldn't get enough votes anyways!


----------



## Mister Moo

JohnnyFlake said:


> Well then, I hope I end up being a genius. I never been one before!
> 
> What does being Mayor involve? I probably couldn't get enough votes anyways!


Too late this cycle. You have to know how to charm the youngsters, JohnnyFlake. Tell you what. Vote for me and if I am elected I'll make you the heir apparent AND the power behind the throne, so to speak.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mister Moo said:


> Too late this cycle. You have to know how to charm the youngsters, JohnnyFlake. Tell you what. Vote for me and if I am elected I'll make you the heir apparent AND the power behind the throne, so to speak.


You need to fill me in on what's going on. I've been kind of inactive for a couple of months. I am getting involved again and I must have missed something!


----------



## DeadFrog

JohnnyFlake said:


> IMHO, the very best aromatic available is C&D's Autumn Evening, followed closely by McClelland's Pal O' Mine and McClelland's Honeydew!


I've heard pretty good things about the Mcelland aros and was hoping to pick up a tin of each of these at the B&M today. Sadly, the owner doesn't carry them anymore due to lack of interest. He said they were really slow sellers. I picked up a house blend instead. Looks like I might have to order some from the US if I want to give these a shot.


----------



## wharfrathoss

i'd try Celtic Taliisman peronally. chery taster for the aro, but w/a real tobac flavor to back it up!


----------



## Mister Moo

JohnnyFlake said:


> You need to fill me in on what's going on. I've been kind of inactive for a couple of months. I am getting involved again and I must have missed something!


Some dipstick decided the forum needed a Mayor. Just a little esprit de corps.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/248406-nominations-1st-mayor-pipe-forum.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/248618-mayor-forum-vote-here.html


----------



## dmkerr

DeadFrog said:


> I've heard pretty good things about the Mcelland aros and was hoping to pick up a tin of each of these at the B&M today. Sadly, the owner doesn't carry them anymore due to lack of interest. He said they were really slow sellers. I picked up a house blend instead. Looks like I might have to order some from the US if I want to give these a shot.


I remember when McClellands first came up with their aromatic line. They had to market them hard because they're known more for virginias and orientals. I can see where they'd sell much better in the American market (which they were primarily designed for) than in other countries. The biggest selling point for them is that they lack the typical aromatic "goopiness" and they tend to be made with better leaf... although I'm certain the leaf still is not the same quality as their non-aromatic blends. Honestly it doesn't need to be. The heavier casing tends to hide things that come out in spades in a virginia blend.


----------



## SweetDaddy

I'm completely new to the pipe world, but I have enjoyed Boswell's Berry Cobbler as well as Stutliff's Molto Dulce. I have found that I'm more prone to like English blends, but those two aromatics are pretty nice.


----------



## Smoke King David

Mac Baren blend called Gold of Denmark is worth a look. Burns pretty coolly.


----------



## Dr. Plume

The only aro I have had that tastes exactly as it smells, and is the same as the room note, and burns super well is sg grousemoor. If you haven't tried it give it a whirl though its not for everybody.


----------



## steinr1

Peterson Luxury Mixture


----------



## MarkC

When it comes to aromatics, I really don't like tobacco that tastes like things. I hated Middleton's Apple, and just the pouch aroma of cherry tobacco makes me feel queasy. I'd much rather smoke aros like RLP-6 or Butternut Burley that taste like, well, RLP-6 and Butternut Burley. Not sure that makes sense, but there it is.


----------



## freestoke

I can handle a little aromatic mixed with real tobacco, but even a trace of cherry or maple and I'm outa there. As a blender, Three Blind Moose is really nice.


----------



## luckybro2

I've tried many aromatics and, for most of them, I can't taste the flavorings that give them such nice smells. There are two aromatics that I can actually taste some of the flavorings and I like them in the morning with my coffee. Berry Nice by Hearth & Home and Raspberry Cream by Boswell. I've gotten in the habit of dedicating a different pipe for each aromatic. Corncob pipes work very well for me and my aromatics.


----------



## laloin

PS Lux twist flake I would consider a light aro. Since it has that light casing I still haven't figured out. Give that a whirl. thou it is listed as a straight Virginia


----------



## Dr. Plume

Frog Morton also an aro very yummy!


----------



## zx7rider

whoever said it earlier, I second the mac baren vanilla cream. You get a little vanilla creamy note on top of what tastes to me like prince albert. On top of that, the room note is amazing.


----------



## MarkC

laloin said:


> PS Lux twist flake I would consider a light aro. Since it has that light casing I still haven't figured out. Give that a whirl. thou it is listed as a straight Virginia


Yeah, it always struck me as odd that this one was referred to as a straight Virginia in so many places.


----------



## markov

I'm quite new to pipe world and I only tried few different tobaccos, but I must say I really liked Savinelli Aroma. Wonderful mix of bourbon and almonds that doesn't go away after few puffs and actually tastes good contrary to many aromatics which only produce aroma and even that only on first few puffs. Also, great room note. Recommended. I found this tobacco working best a little on the dry side.


----------



## 36Bones

I can see that my interpretation of what classifies an aromatic, ie....Frog Morton series (among others), is not a aromatic to me, but to other's it is. That's just one of the things that make pipe smoking such a great hobby. Individualism. :tu


----------



## MarkC

I smoked Frogmorton pretty early in my pipe explorations, but I don't remember it tasting (or smelling) like an aro to me either. I've got a tin of Across the Pond; I'll have to revisit it one of these days.


----------



## Mason16Filz

good thread!! any really good cherry aromatics??


----------



## freestoke

Mason16Filz said:


> good thread!! any really good cherry aromatics??


What do you call these things? :ask: Military intelligence, free love...ah! Oxymorons! Whatever, you'll soon have to face Lord Methley's. lane: Theoretically, it's a good cherry aromatic.


----------



## steinr1

Mason16Filz said:


> good thread!! any really good cherry aromatics??


I used to like Cherry Half and Half when it was available this side of the pond. Is it still made? Were my young and naive taste buds confused and it's actually horrible?


----------



## Mason16Filz

Not sure if it is still made but ill look for it.

And well see how it tastes


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> I can see that my interpretation of what classifies an aromatic, ie....Frog Morton series (among others), is not a aromatic to me, but to other's it is. That's just one of the things that make pipe smoking such a great hobby. Individualism. :tu


That doesn't seem like to me but the original and I think cellar are listed as aros several places on the bayou isn't. But it doesn't seem like it I just regurgitate info.


----------



## 36Bones

Dr. Plume said:


> That doesn't seem like to me but the original and I think cellar are listed as aros several places on the bayou isn't. But it doesn't seem like it I just regurgitate info.


Dave, I apologize, if you thought I was going after your post, I wasn't.


----------



## steinr1

Aromatic blend == Blends that rely (much?) more on their casing and toppings for their flavours and aromas than they do on tobaccos.

This will leave a gray area with (particularly) some topped blends. Are whisky and rum topped blends on non aromatic bases aromatic blends? And is my beloved Louisiana Flake an aromatic? A case could be made.


----------



## Dr. Plume

36Bones said:


> Dave, I apologize, if you thought I was going after your post, I wasn't.


No no didn't think you were. I was just really more agreeing with you.  I do not feel got after :biggrin:


----------



## Robert K.

I tried ALL of the Boswell aromatics, and of all of them, I like the Vanilla Cream the most, followed by the Sweet & Mild blend. Didn't like the Christmas Cookie too much, either.


----------



## Gigmaster

Best????? I am still looking for an aromatic that has some taste at all....


----------

